# QAD HD Drop Away



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

QAD Inc. was established in 1992 in Madison Height, VA. Designing and manufacturing quality archery accessories and bowhunting equipment. Current president of QAD Inc. is Dan Summer and the Director of sales and marketing is Kevin Fry who when I first spoke to him was celebrating the birth of their first child.
After talking to Kevin for a bit and learning a little about the company and the product he had agreed to send me the Ultra HD to test for myself and see what I thought. If any of you know me you know I do not ever bash a product and speak directly to the companies on any concerns I have experienced or come across. In the case of this rest I have not spoken to Kevin since. This is not to say I didn’t like talking with Kevin but that this rest is awesome.
From the time I received until now this rest has not given me a problem at all. It has lived up to its hype and I have even been in below 20 degree temps and this rest has not failed me and here is why.
With features like:
1) Harmonic Dampener Technology which helps dampen the vibration of the rotating cam.
2) Injection molded rubber thumbwheel is designed to force peak vibration amplitude to a minimum, while durable molded rubber creates a comfortable feel. 
3) Extended Thumbwheel Lever
4) Timing Cord is now Adjustable at the Thumbwheel
5) Patented Lock-Down Technology
6) Patented eccentric cam, brakes, and Locks-Down into the Drop Away position, guaranteeing total bow shelf clearance. Allowing fletching clearance! Even if you’re a FOB user. For more on FOB’s visit www.starrflight.com.
7) Increased Spring Tension New Lock-Down technology allows for increased internal spring tension for faster launcher drop-away to work better with today’s faster bows and allows you to shoot shorter arrows, up to 4" shorter than our competition.
Another great benefit to this rest is the way it totally captures the arrow and contains it ever so quietly. Then there is VDT (Velocity Drop-Away Technology). QAD rests are the “only” drop-away rests on the market with a patented feature that allows the ULTRA-REST to fall away only when the bow is fired, NOT during a slow let down. This eliminates the opportunity for any unwanted noise. Unlike other rests that drop-away because of inertia, or vibration, the Ultra Rest relies on the velocity of the rest moving forward; via the timing cord attached to the bows downward buss cable, to initiate the launcher to drop. VDT assures the Ultra-Rest remains in the cocked position even on a slow let down and will only drop- away if the bow is fired. VDT is a durable and reliable firing mechanism which is sure to change the way you look at drop away rests. 
I have been shooting with the QAD HD since early fall and although I like my previous drop away and have tested several and they were all good rest I have to say this rest has found a home on my bow. I did put some moleskin on the rest itself and some on the containment arm and this has virtually eliminated any noise that may have existed to begin with. Please note that QAD does include felt with the rest.
Like I mentioned at the beginning I have not experienced one problem with this rest even out hunting this deer season it has been ready even when I wasn’t. The camo design looks good with my bow and if you are not a camo lover then black is available as well. Also, another note here. I mentioned above about FOB’s. If you shoot these remember to use the wider shorter rest that comes extra in the box. This allows the FOB to fly through without any contact. Along with nice packaging you will also receive a dvd that explains the setup of your new rest and some other fun stuff as well. There are so many QAD drop away arrow rests to choose from it pays to visit them at www.qadinc.com and take your time reading about each one and picking one that meets your needs.

Review written by: garysfotos.com


----------

